# verzeichnisse verlinken, aber wie?



## Brille (7. Oktober 2008)

moin ich habe folgendes problemchen, 

ich habe ne internetseite und möchte dass http://www.meinedomain.de/teamspeak auf http://www.meinedomain.de/chat verweisst, wie kann ich das bewerkstelligen, bis jetze habe ich herausgefunden dass es mit htaccess gehen soll, nur ne erklärung bzw. wirkliche hilfe habe ich dazu nicht gefunden  weiss einer rat?


----------



## resterampe (7. Oktober 2008)

http://www.modrewrite.de
Wenn es denn Dein Webspace denn hergibt...
ansonsten eine Index.php anlegen in dem Ordner und per Header umleiten 

Gruß Julian


----------



## Brille (7. Oktober 2008)

verstehe ich net so ganz  wie kann ich denn http://www.meinedomain.de/pics/index.html auf http://www.meinedomain.de/pics kürzen? 

bzw. wie kann ich die adresszeile kürzen oder einfach nur alles unter http://www.meinedomain.de anzeigen lassen?


----------

